# Welchen 1440P 144HZ Monitor ?



## xGeT-ReKtx (15. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin momentan am überlegen mir einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen er sollte folgendes können:
WQHD (1440P)
144HZ
100x100 Wandhalterung
Gute Farben und klares Bild
Am besten IPS (TN geht auch wenn das Bild io ist)

Auf dem Monitor wird größtenteils gezockt (CSGO, Battlefield...)
Momentan ist noch eine GTX970 verbaut.

Welcher Monitor ist da empfehlenswert ? (Ob Freesync oder GSync ist erstmal egal)
Preisgrenze ~700€

Ich habe den ASUS MG279Q gefunden was haltet ihr von dem ? Link: https://geizhals.de/asus-mg279q-90lm0103-b01170-a1215454.html

LG


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. August 2015)

Gibt nur 3 die in Frage kommen.
Aber bei ner 970 würde ich zu G-sync greifen.


ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Acer Predator XB270HUbprz, 27" (UM.HB0EE.009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Such dir ein aus
Der Asus ist gut nur mit freesync 90Hz aber nen fail also wenns um Sync geht würde ich den auschließen wegen zu hohem Lag dann.(ausser du nutzt nur die 144Hz)
Und  das er ne leichte unschärfe hat (das muss aber jeder selbst testen einige bekommen das anscheind garnet mit)
Zum RoG ja kann ich net viel sagen wenn dir sehr was am Design liegt biste da wohl richtig dann aber nur TN.
Zum Acer ja Design wegen klavielack wohl net jedermanns sache dafür BQ und Performancetechnisch sehr gut.

Also ich hab beide gehabt MG und Acer und bei mir isser der Acer geworden.


Was noch zu sagen ist bei allen 3 kann es sein das du vieeeeeel geduld mit bringen musst weil alle 3 ziemliche macken haben können was bei denen net gerade selten vor kommt


----------



## xGeT-ReKtx (15. August 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Gibt nur 3 die in Frage kommen.
> Aber bei ner 970 würde ich zu G-sync greifen.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja der ganze Sync Kram juckt mich eh nicht  ich interessiere mich nur für IPS1440P + 144HZ ^^
Dann würde ich den Asus MG nehmen der ist ja noch ein ganzes Stück günstiger als der Acer und gegen AMD Karten habe ich auch nichts (Den Monitor werde ich bestimmt nicht wieder nach 2 Jahren wechseln)

Wie Schlimm ist es den mit den Macken bzw. Defekten bei den Bildschirmen ? So schlimm wie mit dem Fiepen der 970 ? 

LG


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2015)

Also, beim Asus gibt es einen Bug, siehe zb hier den Bericht - man müsste aber davon ausgehen, dass die Modelle im Handel inzwischen alle die neueste Firmware haben. Und neben dem Asus gibt es halt nur noch den Acer, der aber direkt 150€ mehr kostet (auch wegen GSync, das ist nämlich ziemlich teuer, es mit"einzubauen" ). D.h. an sich hast du eh keine Wahl


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. August 2015)

Naja sprich Pixelfehler BLB/Glow beim MG und dem Acer.
Pixelfehler und vertikalen linien beim RoG Swift.


Mit pech kannste da erstmal ne weile tauschen.


----------



## Roli (18. August 2015)

Also wenn du wirklich kein G-Sync möchtest, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle auf den Asus MG278q warten. Ich mache grade das gleiche. Soll Anfang September erhältlich sein.
Der größte Konkurrent ist in meinen Augen der Asus MG279q. Unterschied ist das Panel, letzterer hat IPS statt TN.
Leider ist es bei dem wohl ein Lottospiel wenn man ihn bestellt. Viele Käufer klagen über Lichthöfe, Dreck- und Staubeinschlüsse, tote Pixel. 3-faches retounieren ist keine Seltenheit.
Dazu kommen die Freesync-Range bis 90hz, der erhöhte Inputlag unterhalb von 144hz, welche als Nachteile beim 279 zu erwähnen wären. Ansonsten sicherlich ein top-Monitor.

Ich habe mich wie gesagt entschieden auf den 278q zu warten. Hat eben nur ein Tn-Panel, aber dafür eine Range bis 144hz, keinen input-lag und wohl panelbedingt auch kein Roulettespiel beim Kauf wegen den Lichthöfen/IPS-Glow/Backlightbleeding.

Die  anderen Alternativen sind mMn nicht interessant, schlechte Ausstattung oder zu hoher Preis oder miesere Tests.

Hier eine Übersicht über alle 6 Monitore mit WQHD, 144hz, 27´
https://geizhals.de/?cat=monlcd19wide&xf=99_27~1455_27~6492_144Hz~5137_2560x1440#xf_top


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2015)

Roli schrieb:


> ... keinen input-lag und...


Woher weisst du das?


----------



## Roli (19. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Woher weisst du das?



Moin Jom,

Auszug aus dem Hexus-Review: 
*
Input latency*A claim of a 1ms response time with Overdrive isn't far off the mark, too. Our lag tester, which cannot make use of Overdrive, noted a total input latency result of 3.1 milliseconds at the top of the panel, 10.7 milliseconds in the centre and 19.9 milliseconds at the bottom - we always note the middle reading for consistency. The MG278Q does significantly better than the IPS MG279Q and rival FreeSync monitor, the Acer XG270HU.


----------

